# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey SmartZ v1.6.20

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ v1.6.18 present Motorola NVIDIA TEGRA Support* *zZKey SmartZ v1.6.18 present Motorola NVIDIA TEGRA Support*   *zZKey SmartZ Present Motorola NVIDIA TEGRA Support The Most Advanced Motorola Solution for Nvidia Tegra CPU never seen before.
A new era for smarphones cpu solutions. Times change , CPU changes, our  user need solutions, we not rest until they have a full features support*     *We  are presenting another of the most wanted top level solution, never  seen before, so... we continue making possible the imposible til now*     *What New:*
------------------- *Added support for Motorola Nvidia Tegra2:* *Motorola MB855 (Photon 4G)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola MB860 (Atrix 4G, Olympus)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola MB861* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola ME860* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola MT870* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola MZ601 (XOOM 3G)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola MZ603 (XOOM 3G)* (Repair IMEI {*World Firs*t}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola MZ605 (XOOM 3G)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) *Motorola XT882 (Moto)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) 
* *Added Russian Language* 
* *Motorola EX132 1 new firmware* added.   *Motorola IMEI repair take 4 zZKey credits*  *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Alcatel, Motorola, Zte Phones, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC, PORTUGUESE, ITALIAN, RUSSIAN)
Heuristic Method*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @gilica_gsm -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @mobile_hotman -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @J3soft -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Motorola Atrix MB860 success IMEI repaired wit our zZKey* *Image showing the procedure:*    *
Image showing full signal and IMEI repaired:*     *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## gsm_bouali

*zZKey الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] v1.6.19! More Alcatel and Motorola added*  "Happy Halloween Day!!!"  *Enjoy with us from USA Halloween Day <Trick or treatZ> "Come On, more candy for childrens"*  *We never resting. Our purpose is bring to all our users the most complete and advanced solution never seen before*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *What New:*
-------------------
* *Motorola MB853 (Electrify)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock)   * *Motorola MB855 2 new firmware* added.   * *Motorola MB860 6 new firmware* added. 
* *Alcatel OT-C990 [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]*
* *Alcatel OT-MOVE [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]*
* *Alcatel OT-V958 [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]*     *Alcatel, Motorola IMEI repair take 4 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] credits*  *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Alcatel, Motorola, Zte Phones, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC, PORTUGUESE, ITALIAN, RUSSIAN)
Heuristic Method*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only  with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use  with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are  on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to  misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @bojadzic -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @alex_030385 -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @master353535 -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.6.20 and zzKey Suite All In One v1.0.5* *zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.6.20 and zzKey Suite All In One v1.0.5*     *We  are focused on providing you the best, fastest and most advanced  solution never seen before. The best way do this, is improving and  starting again from zero in any update until the product look finally  finished and our customers really happy about it.*  *Christmas avalanche is every day more closer. Stay Tunned with us!!!*   *What's new:*
-------------------
* *Motorola MB200 1 new firmware* added. 
* *Motorola MB855 1 new firmware* added. 
- *Tegra operations 2x times more fasters* 
- *Some Motorola connections fixed*
---------------------- 
* *ZTE Blade (P729) 1 new firmware* added. 
* *ZTE KIS (P752E) 1 new firmware* added. 
* *ZTE KIS Lite 3 new firmwares* added. 
* *ZTE KIS Pro (P752D) 1 new firmware* added. 
* *ZTE SKATE 1 new firmware* added. 
- *ZTE modem engine improved, Now not need wait for update software, in unsupported firmware* 
---------------------- ** Added all last modules Updates inside zZKey_Suite_v1.0.5* *- Huawei Advanced Tool and SmartZ modules updated in Suite* *- Added Drivers for Alcatel, Motorola and ZTE (Needed phone Drivers are packed together modules in Suite)*
-----------------------------------------   *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Alcatel, Motorola, Zte Phones, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC, PORTUGUESE, ITALIAN, RUSSIAN)
Heuristic Method*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to
misuse of this software.*
-------------------------  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @bojadzic -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @tanerky -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @leonirvana -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

